# Russian Martial Arts



## NinjaBurr (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if you could sum up what the Russian styles are.  If you don't mind


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2007)

The main two are sambo/sombo, a Judo-and-wrestling-influenced grappling system, and Systema, a free-form combat system. There are older styles two, of course, but search here and the web on those two names and you'll find a lot of info.!


----------



## NinjaBurr (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Arnisador for the info.  I'll be sure to look for the styles!


----------

